# synchronisation avec Itunes



## letofedu52 (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai lu et relu le guide de l'utilisateur Ipad 3, mon premier.
Page 22, synchronisation avec Itunes.
Avec les conseils d'un connaisseur Ipad et mac.

Ipad n'apparait pas dans Itunes.
Pas de synchronisation.

QUE FAIRE ?

Photographe pro, je veux mettre des photos dans Ipad.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Avril 2012)

tu as bien coché l'option "synchronisé par iTunes" sur le mac (dans iTunes)? tu es certains de ton câble USB? de ton port USB sur ton mac?

j'utilise mon IPad comme toi, pour montrer mes images à mes clients... C'est un superbe outil pour signer des contrats... :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h46 ----------

j'en profite pour donner une référence très intéressante (meme si elle date un peu):

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/appleipad2


----------



## PDD (11 Avril 2012)

Si le Mac n'est pas sous Lion, la synchro WiFi ne marche pas avec Itunes chez moi. J'ai du dans l'IPad (dans général) décocher WiFi synchro automatique et faire la liaison avec le câble, alors l'IPad apparait sur le Mac dans Itunes et les transferts se sont faits.


----------



## letofedu52 (12 Avril 2012)

PDD a dit:


> Si le Mac n'est pas sous Lion, la synchro WiFi ne marche pas avec Itunes chez moi. J'ai du dans l'IPad (dans général) décocher WiFi synchro automatique et faire la liaison avec le câble, alors l'IPad apparait sur le Mac dans Itunes et les transferts se sont faits.



JE N'Y ARRIVE TOUJOURS PAS.
Ipad est toujours pas synchronisé avec Itunes.
-Je suis avec Snow leopard.
-Mon cable usb est bon.
Dans Itunes, je ne vois pas où c'est la synchronisation. Où EST-CE ?
Dans Ipad, dans réglages, dans général, je vois Synchronisation Wi-Fi Itunes : il dit de mettre le cable et et de cliquer sur "Synchroniser ...."
Où EST DANS LE MAC LA CONSIGNE SYNCHRONISATION ?


----------



## aurique (12 Avril 2012)

Ok ... On va reprendre depuis le début  :

-Tu branches ton iPad à ton mac.
- Tu ouvres iTunes
- Sur le coté droit d'iTunes, tu dois avoir des listes (Musique, vidéos ...) et un menu qui s&#8217;appelle "Appareils" .
- Dans ce menu , tu dois voir ton iPad.
-Tu cliques sur ton joujou
- Tu arrives sur les pages de config de synchro(entre autres)  : musique, Vidéo, posdcat ...et les photos ! 
-Là , tu dois avoir un case à cocher  qui ressemble à " Synchronier cet appareil en Wifi"
- Tu cliques sur l'onglet de ton choix et tu sélectionnes les éléments à synchroniser.
- A la fin :tu cliques sur le bouton "Synchroniser".

Et , ensuite si tu veux faire la synchro en Wifi de ton Ipad, tu vas sur le menu "réglage" de l'iPad, "Synchronisation Wi-Fi Itunes" et tu clic sur "Synchroniser"


----------



## letofedu52 (13 Avril 2012)

aurique a dit:


> Ok ... On va reprendre depuis le début  :
> 
> -Tu branches ton iPad à ton mac.
> - Tu ouvres iTunes
> ...



ENFIN ....
J'ai trouvé tout seul pourquoi mon Ipad ne s'affichait pas dans mon Itunes :
Ma version Itunes est trop ancienne.
Donc je fais la mise à jour.

Mise à jour faite !
Ipad est maintenant dans la fenêtre Itunes !


----------



## letofedu52 (17 Avril 2012)

letofedu52 a dit:


> ENFIN ....
> J'ai trouvé tout seul pourquoi mon Ipad ne s'affichait pas dans mon Itunes :
> Ma version Itunes est trop ancienne.
> Donc je fais la mise à jour.
> ...



JE VIENS D'ESSAYER DE MODIFIER, D'ENLEVER LES PHOTOS MISES SUR IPAD 3.
JE NE PEUX PAS CAR DANS ITUNES LA RUBRIQUE APPAREILS (IPAD) N'EST PAS Là.
QUE SE PASSE T-IL ?
QUE FAIRE POUR QU'IPAD APPARAISSE DANS ITUNES ?


----------



## letofedu52 (19 Avril 2012)

Il y a 5 jours, je suis arrivé à synchroniser IPAD 3 et mon MacBookPro en téléchargeant le dernier ITUNES le 10.6.1

Maintenant, JE VIENS D'ESSAYER DE MODIFIER, D'ENLEVER LES PHOTOS MISES SUR IPAD 3.
JE NE PEUX PAS CAR DANS ITUNES LA RUBRIQUE APPAREILS (IPAD) N'EST PLUS Là.
QUE SE PASSE T-IL ?
QUE FAIRE POUR QU'IPAD APPARAISSE DE NOUVEAU DANS ITUNES ?


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Avril 2012)

POURQUOI ECRIRE EN MAJUSCULES? SUR LE NET CA SIGNIFIE crier.... 

Pourquoi créer un nouveau post pour répéter la même question? 
[EDIT GWEN] Sujets fusionnés.


----------



## letofedu52 (19 Avril 2012)

Tout simplement parce que je n'avais pas de réponse, je cherchais un bon conseil technique.
Je l'ai enfin eu par APPLE.

Je viens d'être bien conseillé par l'assistance APPLE disponible 70 jours après l'achat de l'IPAD 3 = 0800 046 046
Un souci avec USB 2 qui était plus reconnu.


J'ai suivi leur mode d'emploi et maintenant le chapitre appareils avec IPAD 3 est dans ITUNES. 
ASSISTANCE APPLE = disponible 70 jours après l'achat de l'IPAD 3 = 0800 046 046


----------

